# Toro Or Ariens Snowblower?



## BASIC (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi,Im looking for a snowblower to do walks and possibly driveways.The two that look good are the Toro 1332 and the Ariens 1332,both are very similar.We can and do get some pretty heavy snows in this part of northwestern New Jersey.8" a couple of weeks ago and about 12" on Christmas.Do you have any suggestions?Thanks,BASIC.


----------



## P&J Lawncare (Dec 30, 2001)

Toro,Toro,Toro


----------



## cbr954plower (Nov 20, 2002)

Single Stage or Two.... If single, I love the simplicity... it is a monster.... 6 HP 22 inch cut, I just had ten inches and it never slowed down.... One pull start every time... IT is a great machine..... Single Stage, easy to transport


----------



## bassmaster (Nov 11, 2002)

I started a thread on this but i had to choose between a toro and a honda I got the TORO! hands down the best!!!!


----------



## MLB (Nov 3, 2002)

*sick of two strokes*

who's got the Honda? Just as good??


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

My dealer sells both toro and ariens. He persuaded me to go ariens. It was the same price for a 13/32. I have a 2001 8/24 ariens that i liked alot and a few older toros that have worked well. Basically i trusted my dealer also the ariens comes with key start with battery, elec shute rotation and hand warmers i dont know if these come on the toro or not. It worked well this past storm 14" of wet snow but it ate through shear pins i went through 4 in 12 hours. Before this i had never broken a single one in 9 years.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have 2 Honda 621 units. I love them both, I too got sick of the two stroke issues, and the honda has been 100% reliable over the 4 yrs of service. Two pulls and it starts everytime.
Dino


----------



## citybobcat (Nov 30, 2002)

I use TORO Snow Commander's! Single stage with rubber blade's they get everything of the ground you think it didn't even snow


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

I picked up a little 5 hp Lesco , made by Ariiens , its' a 2 cycle. It has been great so far, have done walks and drives with it .. It eats up the lite powery stuff like it wasnt even there, and the heavy wet snow we had on Chrstmas it did just as well tossing it all over the place like dust.. Only hard thing was when snow pushed up by plows into dirveways was all packed together and hard as a rock it jumped over it.. It has the rubber paddles, so normally it cleans nicely down to the surface.....ohh and it's 22" wide and light enough to handle by yourself..


----------



## jpl (Dec 7, 2002)

I have both, a toro and an ariens. I absolutly hate the ariens. It dos'nt throw snow worth a dam. The toro goes through anything


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

We changed from the Toro's to the Honda's single stage. More power, better motor (starts first pull) No mix same gas as our sanders, so no more extra cans. And awsome performance.


----------



## BASIC (Dec 28, 2002)

Thankyou for the response.Other than getting it on and off of the truck faster and price,what are the limits of a single stage vs. a two stage?Thanks,BASIC.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I really dont see any, my Honda will easliy go through 12+ inches of snow. Even wet stuff, takes abit more time than a two stage, but I can live with that. The only place that the two stage would really shine, is where the town pushed up alot of snow on a walk, and the single stage would have a tough time cutting into it.
when that happens, one guy chops the snow and then the blower moves it.
Dino


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*blower choice*

Toro Toro Toro for me too.


----------



## MLB (Nov 3, 2002)

*Just dated yourself*

Tommy :waving:


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

i have both single and duals.the toro 824 power shift is awsome.the drive wheels can be normal under the engine or you pull the drive control and it kicks them out behind the engine so it can dig in better.did 18 inches of snow with them.works great there about 12 years old.heavy wet snow does clog them up. thats where the single stage comes in handy.toro snow commanders are awsome.did have any older ariens.that worked good to.can`t remember the model number but it served my step father well for years until i took it.think it was around 20 years old when i got rid of it.


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

I saw a snow blower the other day that would be great for driveways up at Tractor supply in Amsterdam.

It was a MTD I believe.

48" width 15 hp with duel wheels on it.

You could do driveways in a hurry with something like that.

The price wasn't that bad either. $2300.00 and change.

Dan


----------



## Hawkz (Nov 6, 2002)

I personally would choose any Toro model, I know many people that have been switching to Toro. I myself own a John Deere Trs 22 model, made by Ariens- and if we ever get any snow here!!! I will be purchasing a nice powerful Toro for on the side jobs. That is a big if, for the snow that is........ there is always next year too. Bring on the snow, Hawkz


----------

